# Hans Zimmer is from Austria



## Christof (Sep 19, 2014)

„happy to be in the hometown of my man Hans Zimmer“...

That's what Pharrell Williams told his audience yesterday during his show in Vienna.

Maybe it's the jet lag.


----------



## Bohrium (Sep 19, 2014)

That was really funny ... since I'm passing through Frankfurt every day ... but I wasn't aware Pharell Williams was here.


----------



## G.E. (Sep 20, 2014)

Details...


----------



## AR (Sep 20, 2014)

Christof @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> „happy to be in the hometown of my man Hans Zimmer“...
> 
> That's what Pharrell Williams told his audience yesterday during his show in Vienna.
> 
> Maybe it's the jet lag.



Lol. That's so far for school education. Well, maybe he thought hans ancesestors were the mozarts


----------



## Piano & Strings (Sep 20, 2014)

AR @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> Christof @ Fri Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > „happy to be in the hometown of my man Hans Zimmer“...
> ...



Hans-cestors? I'll get my coat.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 20, 2014)

Hey Mahler was Austrian. Not a bad country to hail from. 
[edited on Sept 24- thanks Hannes!]


----------



## Rctec (Sep 20, 2014)

Give him a break! I have never seen anybody's travel and touring schedule as crazy as his. I'm surprised he knows he's in Europe!
H


----------



## Christof (Sep 22, 2014)

dcoscina @ Sat 20 Sep said:


> Hey Mahler was Austrian. Not a country to hail from.


Funny, I just took my dog for a walk and discovered the house where Mahler lived and died, just a 3 minutes walk from my house.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 22, 2014)

dcoscina @ Sat Sep 20 said:


> Hey Mahler was Austrian. Not a country to hail from.



Why?


----------



## Christof (Sep 22, 2014)

dcoscina @ Sat 20 Sep said:


> Hey Mahler was Austrian. Not a country to hail from.


I just realized that this quote is problematic.
Is it against Mahler or Austrians?


----------



## Christof (Sep 23, 2014)

@dcoscina:
still waiting for an explanation


----------



## Kralc (Sep 24, 2014)

"Not a _bad_ country to hail from"

Is probably what dcoscina was saying. That or he just irrationally hates Austria? :wink:


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Sep 24, 2014)

I'd say it's pretty hard to defend a musically hostile position towards Austria of all countries!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry guys- damned ipad typo. I meant not a bad country to hail from. Mahler was and is one of my favourite composers. Das lied is my all time fave piece. Ever. 

And Austria is the first place I would like to visit if I ever get over to Europe. So once again, I was trying to be complimentary and leaving one word out totally changed the tenor of my post.

My apologies!


----------



## Christof (Sep 24, 2014)

Peace on earth !

I'll take a photo of his house when I take my dog for a walk later, I'll post it here.


----------



## Christof (Sep 24, 2014)

Here you are dcoscina, greetings from sunny Vienna:


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 24, 2014)

Beautiful! Have you seen any of his composing huts he had built at his summer homes?


----------



## Christof (Sep 24, 2014)

Not yet, but that means I have to take my dog for a longer walk


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 24, 2014)

Christof @ Wed Sep 24 said:


> Not yet, but that means I have to take my dog for a longer walk



Yeah I know he summered out in the country. I love the Bavarian Alps. I've had friends that have visited and geez, if I had a little cottage out there with no distractions, I think I could compose some pretty nice music too. Maybe not on the level of Mahler but better than my usual fare.....


----------



## snowleopard (Sep 27, 2014)

Having thought about this thread a little it really is one of perspective (the Hans/Pharrell part, not the Mahler part!). 

For example, the thread could have been titled "Pharrell is a big fan of, and apparently friends with, HZ!" That alone is kind of cool, as the world knows who Pharrell is, but not enough people know of Hans (or other film composers) talents. So it's nice to hear Hans get a plug. 

As an aside to what Hans said, I'm pretty sure it was at a Yes concert I attended some 20 years ago, being close enough and high enough to see right in front of Jon Anderson, on 2" wide tape "SAN FRANCISCO" in block letters taped to the stage. 

_"One down one to go, another town and one more show" _


----------



## Christof (Sep 27, 2014)

That's fabulous


----------



## adam_lukas (Sep 27, 2014)

That's why I love Vienna so much.
Daily on my way to university I pass the building where Beethoven has finished his 9th symphony. And I'm still pretty excited about that everytime i'm passing it, haha


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 27, 2014)

snowleopard @ Sat Sep 27 said:


> Having thought about this thread a little it really is one of perspective (the Hans/Pharrell part, not the Mahler part!).
> 
> " That alone is kind of cool, as the world knows who Pharrell is, but not enough people know of Hans (or other film composers) talents. So it's nice to hear Hans get a plug.
> 
> [/i]



Actually you would be surprised how well known outside of music circles and soundtrack fandom Mr Zimmer is. 

I work at a fairly creatively vacuous day job and my co worker who manages operations in the East part of Toronto (I manage the West) knows Hans Zimmer's name and music but didn't know who John Williams was.. at first I was slightly stunned and asked him if he knew the music for Jaws, Star Wars, Jurassic Park, etc but then I remembered he's 29 years old and I'm sure he's been more exposed to movies that Zimmer has scored than Williams who, since the mid 2000s, has been semi retired. 

The torch has been passed and Hans Zimmer is probably the most famous film composer currently in the world.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 27, 2014)

Hans is from Austria?

:-D


----------

